# Office Tank



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

check out this tank http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...1?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B00084IC0S at the bottom were it talks about the product read how they spell betta


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol awesome! Wait til u see what i have planned for a tank laying around, should start working on it in a couple weeks. Be unlike any other aquarium anyone has seen ever.

That tank is a 10g if i did my calculations right.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

its description is very off, goldfish cant live in that, and you cant just dump and refill. but other than that i think its pretty cool


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha that is pretty sweet. Although MP I don't think it's a 10 gallon, it's only 7 inches long


> 6Hx5Wx7L"


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*doh* don't u take all the lengths times each other divided by 21=gallons?


Hamm of course goldfish can, i keep 100 cichlids in my 10g <---aint' no lie i do ask anyone


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

um...for real? Or is it fry??


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I wouldn't want to subject any fish to that.. All of those mean edges and crazy, wacked out shapes.. It's just not right, I tell ya!  There's like.. what? Half of the tank, if that, for the fish to swim around and try not to bump and bruise itself on? o-o Get real, Target. Get real.

Also, is it just me or is Target way overpriced in their aquarium section? 
COMPARE-
WALMART- Eclipse System 6 Gallon aquarium kit - $49.97
TARGET- $99.95
WM- E.S. 12 gal. aquarium kit- $82.76
TARGET- 162.95

.... erm, yyeaahh.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That tank is ALMOST 1 gallon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> That tank is ALMOST 1 gallon.


wow that's pretty small, and you do prove a good point amelia


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe yea their fry.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, almost 1 gallon minus the space all that office furniture takes up. LOL
Its kind of like us humans get treated at work. You get put in your little cube to live. The only thing is we have a chance to leave and go home at the end of the day.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

It'd be "cool" but very unpractical.. I don't think it would really look too nice, either.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

let baby_baby dream. I think it's funny but how would you clean it?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

And you would have to look into the 'rooms' from the top... Very inconvenient when you are trying to enjoy your fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

not necessarily...the rooms can be built like a dollhouse so that when looking into the front of the glass, they are visible.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol this is starting to go to far, next thing you know we'll be writing up blueprints


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Would there be little people in the aquarium in their house? LOL


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> wooohooo. lol ya i meant it to look like a dollhouse. or it would be cool to have a tank SHAPED like a house and it was like painted or something. lol


I can see it now. My friend designs acrlic, he can do the house and then someone else can make dividers and furniture.... how would you get a dead/sick fish off the bottem floor though...maybe set the house back a few inches....hahaha, it's all coming together.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i am afraid of all of you right now!!!!LOL


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

The link doesn't work for me


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> The link doesn't work for me


sorry i dont know how to fix it. maybe your net wont loead it try later sometime


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

hope the picture shows up here for you.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I think it is pointless and whoever buys it bought it for just looks. Even though it does look pretty...useless and unattractive. At least in my eyes.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Fish Doc 
The link just worked for me, actually... wow, thats... ermmm, weird  lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Products like that make big bucks for companies from conning the public who haven't a clue about fish. I don't think that any experiened dedicated aquarist would waste their time and money on products like that anyway.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Plenty of sharp edges in that tank for a small fish to get it's eye out or fins torn... not even enough room for a hideout, eurgh!!
I wonder how many people have brought one...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

That fish tank is cute but unpractical and oh my rinse and refill UH OH! And goldfish! AH


----------

